# Malaga Carrefour Sunday opening times?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We arrive at 8pm on a sunday evening and wondered whether we will have time to pick up supplies at Carrefour in Malaga (and which one as there are quite a few?).

I have a feeling that the larger ones closed at 10pm on a sunday but can someone confirm this and which ones these are? Also, i assume that we will be able to buy wine at that time too?

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emjeast said:


> We arrive at 8pm on a sunday evening and wondered whether we will have time to pick up supplies at Carrefour in Malaga (and which one as there are quite a few?).
> 
> I have a feeling that the larger ones closed at 10pm on a sunday but can someone confirm this and which ones these are? Also, i assume that we will be able to buy wine at that time too?
> 
> Thanks!


Buscador de Tiendas - Tiendas Carrefour - Carrefour España

this doesn't seem to say that any are open Sundays - the nearest one to us opens on Sundays in high season & near x*** (sorry - can't type that word in June  )


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

emjeast said:


> We arrive at 8pm on a sunday evening and wondered whether we will have time to pick up supplies at Carrefour in Malaga (and which one as there are quite a few?).
> 
> I have a feeling that the larger ones closed at 10pm on a sunday but can someone confirm this and which ones these are? Also, i assume that we will be able to buy wine at that time too?
> 
> Thanks!


Went past Carrefour,the main one near the airport, at about three yesterday and that ceartainly was not open.I think you will be hard pushed to find one open.Can't think of any of the big supermarkets opening on a Sunday.Regards.SB.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Petrol/service stations are good on a Sunday for essentials,milk ,bread ,wine etc still getting used to shops not opening 24/7


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

In Valencia they are open. But, that does not help.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

emjeast said:


> We arrive at 8pm on a sunday evening and wondered whether we will have time to pick up supplies at Carrefour in Malaga (and which one as there are quite a few?).
> 
> I have a feeling that the larger ones closed at 10pm on a sunday but can someone confirm this and which ones these are? Also, i assume that we will be able to buy wine at that time too?
> 
> Thanks!


Carrefour won't be open. They can only open I think 6 Sundays a year. You don't say which way you are headed from the airport. If its east, then stop off at the service station at Limonar on the outskirts of Malaga. Go down the slip road from the motorway, and turn left at the bottom. You can get the basic supplies there. We always did when we first came here.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

The big supermarkets and general shops on the coast Carrefour (Torremolinos), Dunnes Iceland etc. Are open on Sundays during the summer for about 6 /8 weeks think its around the beginning of July until end of August . Think they shut around 9pm other wise as already stated the local garages are the only places open


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Find an Opencor instead


----------

